# Interesting Leg Press Technique for Hamstrings



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2014)

Going to experiment with this one for hamstring development. Seems like could be a nice finisher after SLDLs, or on a day when you're seeking to spare yer back but still want to hit hammies.

Thoughts?


----------



## yeti (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice. If I'm doing hamstrings on leg presses, I like doing the DC style sumo leg presses though.
Just putting feet at the upper corners of the leg press platform. 
These look good too however.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2014)

yeti said:


> Nice. If I'm doing hamstrings on leg presses, I like doing the DC style sumo leg presses though.
> Just putting feet at the upper corners of the leg press platform.
> These look good too however.



Nice WidowMaker, Mate!


----------



## yeti (Jun 23, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Nice WidowMaker, Mate!



haha not mine, unfortuantely. But a variation that I DO use.


----------

